# Speech therapy



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi guys,

You have all been fantastic with answering me & OH's questions so far and was wondering if anyone can tell me about speech therapy in Spain? My son turned 4 in September this year and has been seeing a speech therapist for about a year and a half. The therapist is please with his progress but he is still a little behind what he should be. Can anyone tell me what the procedures/facts are asbout speech therapy in Spain? I may also need to ask about a educational psychologist but that may need to be a differernt thread lol. 

TIA.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

macdonner said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> You have all been fantastic with answering me & OH's questions so far and was wondering if anyone can tell me about speech therapy in Spain? My son turned 4 in September this year and has been seeing a speech therapist for about a year and a half. The therapist is please with his progress but he is still a little behind what he should be. Can anyone tell me what the procedures/facts are asbout speech therapy in Spain? I may also need to ask about a educational psychologist but that may need to be a differernt thread lol.
> 
> TIA.


Well unless you go privately, its obviously going to be spanish all the way. An international school may be able to follow up with his speech. I dont know if there are any english speech therapists around, you'd possibly need to look for adverts in english newspapers???? I think he'd need to be fluent in Spanish before you could go the spanish route??

Jo xxx


----------



## Maynard100 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi
Did you ever find a speech therapist for your son? I'm a qualified therapist looking to emmigrate and I was wondering what the jop opportunities are like in European countries did you find it easy to locate a therapist?

May


----------

